# ~25’ New Ward Flex Reminant



## Eric J (Jul 16, 2021)

I am renovating my home in the Lutherville MD area and have ~ 25section of Ward flex remnant available!
$120! (<$5/foot)


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm interested however I don't believe that is 25 ft. Roll it out and put a measuring tape on it take pictures show me


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

DogGog 
I believe it is used reclaimed from his remodel


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

I know 😉


----------



## Eric J (Jul 16, 2021)

DogGod said:


> I'm interested however I don't believe that is 25 ft. Roll it out and put a measuring tape on it take pictures show me


It was 50’ when I started and we used 25’….🤷‍♂️If you’re serious I’ll measure.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Eric J said:


> It was 50’ when I started and we used 25’….🤷‍♂️If you’re serious I’ll measure.


As a matter of quality control. Also how much did you pay for the 50ft


----------



## Eric J (Jul 16, 2021)

DogGod said:


> As a matter of quality control. Also how much did you pay for the 50ft


You’re right it wasn’t 25’ it was 27’ so at $5/ft that’s $135


----------



## Eric J (Jul 16, 2021)

DogGod said:


> As a matter of quality control. Also how much did you pay for the 50ft


Sorry I didnt specify, my cost, I paid $6 ft @ 50ft so I paid $300.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Eric J said:


> You’re right it wasn’t 25’ it was 27’ so at $5/ft that’s $135
> View attachment 130082
> 
> View attachment 130083
> ...


How much for the Shop Vac?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Neighbors across the street having a pool party. Lol, the two people looking over wondering wtf the crazy neighbor is doing measuring that yellow pipe.

$5/ft is waaay too much. Maybe $2/ft.


----------



## Eric J (Jul 16, 2021)

I


Debo22 said:


> How much for the Shop Vac?


What are you willing to pay? 😂


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i wouldnt put that junk in my house. did you ground it


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Eric J said:


> Sorry I didnt specify, my cost, I paid $6 ft @ 50ft so I paid $300.


Yeah you paid way too much to that. Any decent plumber gets discount through their suppliers. Considering I'm about a 50% discount on material anyways and that's a used piece of material and everybody knows it depreciates when you take it off the lot very I'd say 50 cents per foot is a fair rate. Besides you may want to keep it because if you installed the other one wrong which you probably did you're going to get pinhole leaks


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

chonkie said:


> Neighbors across the street having a pool party. Lol, the two people looking over wondering wtf the crazy neighbor is doing measuring that yellow pipe.
> 
> $5/ft is waaay too much. Maybe $2/ft.


Who would want to pay 2$ per ft for pipe that was rolled out?... 

I bet the neighbors see this kinda stuff all the time. I wonder if he sold the extra drywall screws he purchased. He prolly engineered it and charged by the screw and not the weight


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

He spent 300$ and got 25' out of it? I don't do hvac so correct me if I'm wrong, but is copper really that expensive now? I get that black iron would be more labour but depending on the setup might have made sense.

Could you have run smaller, individual copper lines to each appliance instead of the one flex?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Is a solder joint on a gas line legal?


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

He is claiming 300 for 50ft. He is trying to sell 27ft at 5$a foot...lol.. I mean really.

I suppose a plumber came and gave him an estimate and he probably got mad citing pricing. 

I'm sure he has his gas certifications and training as well as pulled a permit and sized his meter. Luckily gas doesn't kill people, stupid people kill people. 

I really wish supply house would demand a license when letting people purchase these things. I can't buy booze without an id.

I bet my weeks wage he is happy with the current administration.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Is a solder joint on a gas line legal?


As long as a pressure test is done and its inspected by the county. At least in my area


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DogGod said:


> He is claiming 300 for 50ft. He is trying to sell 27ft at 5$a foot...lol.. I mean really.
> ............


I understand that he got 50' for 300$, but my point is, he effectively spent 300$ to run 25' of pipe. I don't see costs a lot but 300$ to run 25' of 1" or 7/8" gas line seems excessive. And he ran crappy flex pipe that punctures easily.

I bought a 20' stick of 3/4" L for 45$ 6 months ago.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> I understand that he got 50' for 300$, but my point is, he effectively spent 300$ to run 25' of pipe. I don't see costs a lot but 300$ to run 25' of 1" or 7/8" gas line seems excessive. And he ran crappy flex pipe that punctures easily.
> 
> I bought a 20' stick of 3/4" L for 45$ 6 months ago.


Fair enough.. he probably thought it was a great deal compared to the 2500$ estimate that he got to install it proper


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

As far as I can tell Ol Eric j is a harry homeowner do it yourself kinda guy with no true experience or license who thinks he is wise and wants to now sell used Plumbing materials for more than we get them new. 

I do think it's funny I got him to measure the roll. Maybe he should pressure test for quality control


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Shhh.. you are talking sense to a harry to smart for the plumber guy... 

If he would give me his address I would swing by and get the material. Surely I wouldn't report him to the county for non permit


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Ummm I think someone might be drinking and drunk typing online..


----------

